# Vegetable dressing/sauce for steamed veggies



## Argamemnon (Jan 18, 2010)

How do you eat your steamed vegetables? I want to make enough dressing and keep this in the fridge for 5 days or so. This way I can quickly steam vegetables and pour the dressing over the veggies. Quick, easy and tasty.

Extra virgin olive oil-fresh lemon juice-garlic-herbs, this combination is my basic dressing. I want to make it with some tahini next time.. 

For those who are lazy like me, my question is; how do you eat your daily vegetables?


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 18, 2010)

BTW, how long can you keep a dressing with garlic in the fridge?


----------



## msmofet (Jan 18, 2010)

steamed veggies get butter or if i have it ginger sauce from the japanese steakhouse type.


----------



## jabbur (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm with msmofet.   Butter, salt and pepper.  Never thought about a dressing on veggies.  I'll occasionally make the classic green bean casserole or melt some Velveeta on broccoli and cauliflower.


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 19, 2010)

Yup, I'm a butter person also, though occasionally I toss in some dill weed for added flavor.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 19, 2010)

Try some assorted spices in olive oil.
I like to take some cajun spice, lemon pepper and garlic, stir it into
olive oil and let it sit for a bit to "marinate". Then toss the veggies in it
after steaming.

The variations are endless. Can be done with butter or even chicken stock, too.

That would be garlic powder, not fresh, so no worries about botulism or other evile daemons!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 19, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> Try some assorted spices in olive oil.
> I like to take some cajun spice, lemon pepper and garlic, stir it into
> olive oil and let it sit for a bit to "marinate". Then toss the veggies in it
> after steaming.
> ...


 
I follow this as well. Works great with frozen veggies too.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 19, 2010)

i do a string beans salad with steamed beans tossed while hot in fresh lemon juice, olive oil, fresh garlic (slivered), salt and ground black pepper. can also be made with steamed broccoli.


----------



## recipedirect (Jan 19, 2010)

I like my steamed veggies topped with a little olive oil and Mrs. Dash. You could use Tzadziki Sauce, Hollandaise or any number of sauces. There is a restaurant in Charleston (Glass Onion) that serves Bernaise sauce with fries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2010)

I use an asian style salad dressing one my veggies and also a tuscan style salad dressing.  Makes for some interesting fun and you can style a meal after which dressing you are using.  Any dressing you make should be able to make it in the fridge for 1-2 weeks if kept tightly capped.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Jan 19, 2010)

Try this for steamed carrots.  While still hot drizzel on some honey and drop on a Tblsp of butter and toss well till the butter melts.


----------



## Janet H (Jan 19, 2010)

Here are two of my favorites...

Lemon butter with poppy seeds added (great on broccoli, cauliflower, cabbage and steamed carrots)

Mustard cream - made thusly:
1/3 C mayo
1/3 C sour cream
1 Tbls Mustard seeds coarsely ground - grind em yourself  (mortar/pestal)  don't use mustard powder
2 tsps dill
1 - 2 Tbls Vinegar or sour pickle juice.  Make it tangy.
Thin with a little water to the consistency of thick gravy. 

Mix it all up and refrigerate for at least an hour. Serve cold. 
Use on asparagus, steamed green beans, broccoli or as a dip for raw cut veggies.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jan 19, 2010)

DaveSoMD said:


> Try this for steamed carrots. While still hot drizzel on some honey and drop on a Tblsp of butter and toss well till the butter melts.


 
I do this with apricot jam instead of honey!


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 21, 2010)

I should have said vinaigrette instead of dressing (dressing is only for salads?). Thanks for the replies, and yes the possibilities and variations are endless. I should stop being so lazy and try different methods myself.


----------



## Argamemnon (Jan 21, 2010)

On the 'World's Healthiest Foods' site it says that heating butter or oil is very unhealthy. I'm a little obsessed with this lately so I'm trying to avoid eating too much heated butter or oil.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 22, 2010)

I often make a vinaigrette with lemon juice, a couple cloves of very finely chopped garlic, Dijon mustard and good olive oil for my cooked vegetables.

This is a delicious sauce for green beans or boiled potatoes, as well as for salads:

*Vinaigrette Sauce with Garlic and Cream*
 
This salad dressing is delicious with assertive lettuces, such as romaine, frisée, arugula, and escarole.   It also makes an unusual but fabulous dressing for warm boiled potatoes.  Toss a few chopped anchovies in with them for a great Sunday Night Supper!
 
makes 6 servings
 
3 cloves garlic
Coarse sea salt
3/4 teaspoon strong Dijon mustard
Freshly ground white pepper
2 tablespoons Sherry vinegar
1 1/2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons crème fraîche or heavy cream
 
1.         Flatten the garlic with the side of a large knife, then peel it.  (If there is any sign of a green sprout, be sure to remove it, or it will give a bitter, burning taste to the salad dressing -- or anything else, for that matter).
2.                   Turn on the motor in a food processor fitted with the metal blade.  Drop the garlic through the feed tube with the motor running.  Stop the motor, add a pinch of coarse salt, and using a plastic spatula, push the chopped garlic down into the workbowl.  Pulse several times to make a paste of the salt and garlic.  Add mustard, pepper and vinegar and pulse to blend.  With the motor running, dribble in the crème fraîche and olive oil.  Add more salt and pepper to taste.


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 22, 2010)

Argamemnon said:


> On the 'World's Healthiest Foods' site it says that heating butter or oil is very unhealthy. I'm a little obsessed with this lately so I'm trying to avoid eating too much heated butter or oil.


 
Yeah, and spinach contains nitrates.  We can't stop eating everything!


----------



## velochic (Jan 26, 2010)

I roast almost all veggies in the oven.  Bit of olive oil, salt, pepper and roast to concentrate the flavors.  We like almost all veggies, so masking them with a sauce is not really on our menu.  I don't consider things like peas, green beans, corn, and potatoes as veggies.  We treat those as legumes, grains, and starches.


----------

